
Ask HN: If you had idea that could fix social networks what would you do? - NiceWayToDoIT
Essentially if you had an idea how to fix a social networks, and it could be applicable to any of the big ones as Facebook, Twitter ... etc, and you wanted to get money from it what would you do?
Would you patent your idea first?
Would you try cold email to Jack or Mark or any other founder?
How would you find their contacts?
What is your general strategy to find people you would like to pitch?
This is just an example, I am interested how do you startup founders found your investors especially when you have specific product you want to offer to the specific person?
======
Gibbon1
All the small social networks I'm on are paid for by someone out of pocket.
The fundamental problem with the ad supported web is everything paid for by
advertisers turns to shit.

